# Help with identifying



## can of ownage (Sep 27, 2006)

ok i know this is going to sound like a very noobish question and i agree....i want to know exactly what part of the plants u smoke with some pictures if at all posssible... i just dont know exactly whats what and what to use for hash or oil....this is going to be my first grow and since i have little space i want to use as much as possible for something and make sure im smoking the right stuff and not smoking things that i could make hash with instead... plz post pictures if u can and point out what to smoke and what not to...i always smoked the leaves too.... i guess im retarded lol... havent grown anything yet still planning it all out.. theres been times when ive smoked stems just cuz im short on cash so yea... horrible taste and not a good high at all but it works...post some pictures with a paint program circled portion if u can to point out whats what.. like bud and flowers fluff bud and so on so forth...just trying to be resourceful and not waste anything ( except for stems... )..thanx guys for helping me out.

if this is wrong thread move it to proper plz and im sorry just thought that the harvesting thread would have more to do with this than anything else...​


----------



## KADE (Sep 28, 2006)

Man that guy has useless information... smoke buds... keep leaves for hash/oil or hard times... you could make the whole plant into hash.


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 28, 2006)

and i guess he is willing to smoke the whole plant too....lol  sorry ownage...i believe that if its better to smoke then it makes better hash..most people smoke the buds and make hash out of the leaf trimmings....but some people smoke the trimmings and dont make hash...it kinda depends on how you much you wanna make hash id guess.   its all good compared to being dry! good luck.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 29, 2006)

ok can, ya got a mature plant;  trim all the buds off that have weight to them for smokin.  the weightless bud and all the leaf goes to hash production.  the main stem and branches are discarded fer waste.  the roots as well.  some really desperate people cook the stem/roots to get a imaginary high or whatever.  otherwise you can dry and smoke the leaves that catch the crystal as well. = shake.  on w/w this can be very good indeed.


----------



## can of ownage (Sep 29, 2006)

thanx for an explaination and ftw2012 lol i would smoke the whole plant given a chance...lol u got a prob with that lol? anyhow i understand all this doing on a typical indica but if i had a sativa i wouldnt know how to go about it... i cant even really tell what the limit of the bud is on a sativa...idk can u tell i havent grown yet?.. i keep planning and all making sure i dont mess soemthing up so idk i guess im over paranoid...i think im going to die the first time i get a hermie trying to guess if its male or female lol thnx guess and keep on ripping jokes lol its ok i know its a nooby question​


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 29, 2006)

Well, first off, you must get over not wanting to make mistakes. We all did at first. The best way to learn is to go ahead and germinate some seeds, and get to it. Make a journal, and keep us posted and we will help if you have any issues. 

"Take the first step in faith. You don't have to see the whole staircase, just take the first step."

-Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 29, 2006)

a hermie is a transvestite.  both sexes on 1 plant.  or a male turning fully female and visa versa.  there are main types - species - of cannabis; indica, sativa, rudegalis.  forget the last 1.  indica = short plants with fat leaves that flower quick.  sativa = taller plants with thin leaves that may take alot of time.  indica mainly pain killer, couchlock, heavy body stone.  sativa mainly energy, floating mind stone, dreamy buzz.  then theres blends = hybrids  some of both and where the fun comes in.  and then there are the skunks and the hazes.  which are sorta different and sometimes called sub-species.  lowryder is an autoflower rudegalis and then this 3rd species is now being blended to expand the hybrid pool.

most haze are indica and skunks can be either indica or sativa.  confused?  hope not.


----------



## skunk (Sep 29, 2006)

just plant the seed and git with it like aero said and veg till you know what your doing. thats where alot of impatient people mess up vegging early i would veg for 3 months then you still have atleast 2 more months of flowering so git with it . and ps you can veg short but wont have near the quanity (fatter buds)


----------



## can of ownage (Oct 2, 2006)

i understand that the best way to learn is through experience but i also want to learn some that way i CAN jump some ahead and more easily learn things.idk i understand about the whole patience thing and its not a problem with me i do understand that the best things in life ARE worth waiting for.

Astra i understand the 3 types and how i shouldnt use the last cuz its just plain straight grass scented with "true" weed lol (MY opinon guys) and its not the question im asking i even know about the highs ( head body etc) and about when to harvest a plant to maximize it as much as possible with that strain and yea herms or either both or one that changes to another i got u there buddy lol i understand all of this my main question is alot simpler than what u guys r making it to be.... teh question is how to identify PARTS of the plant u know? like for a indica i know what the bud is and all that good stuff but since i have only mainly been exposed to this type i cant readily tell what is what on a sativa from pictures...like the sativa bud seems obvious but to me i only notice the main one at the top of a plant u know? the one that is just "there". the main thing im getting at is if i wanted to smoke ONLY bud then what would i look for? i wanted to smoke ONLY leaf ( its obvious) what would i look for? like wise if i wanted just stem what would i look for ( i knwo this might sound stupid)? mainly is just saying u know THIS part is the best with THESE parts being not as good and THESE being the worst. like if i wanted stem ( just an example) the main stem would be best ( its bigger and thicker etc) the smaller branches would be a bit worse and finially the stems in the leaves would be the worst... i hope u guys understand me i know im being difficult but i have my reasons and hope u guys understand....​


----------



## justawannabe (Oct 2, 2006)

Apart from being fluffier then indica buds, sativa buds build themselves the same way.  So you still are after the 'hairy' portions of the plant.

The top of the plant will (typically) be the most ripe
The middle will be less, but close
The bottom could resemble 1 week old buds ( great hash material)

Once you start growing your own on a regular basis, you'll not want to smoke leaves anymore, IMO they are only good for hash and giving headaches.
Stems, dont smoke stems, again use for hash or to give headaches


----------



## astra007 (Oct 2, 2006)

hehehe, sativa or indica bud - check the trichomes to see if mature.  you will need a 30x  mag glass.  there are topics here on this - look around, im not typing info twice.  bud matures from the bottom up but grows best in size from the top down.  new bud forms mainly on the bottom as the tops are taken by older bud sites.  the hairs on the bud also darken with age and maturity tuning brown or red.
the leaf collects alot of crystal from the bud, sometimes called sugar because of the stickiness.  you can see sugar and feel it.  this is raw THC.  you can smoke it when dried = shake.  its the THC not really the leaf itself.  on some high THC strains like white widow the thc is actually in the leaf.  the best way and easy is to make hash from the leaf and small bud.  again look around.
the stem, branches, roots  throw away.  some peeps do make a tea of sorts from this.  but yuck IMHO.


----------



## Hick (Oct 3, 2006)

> most haze are indica


....hazes are NOT indicas. 


> bud matures from the bottom up but grows best in size from the top down.


....hmmm, this may be somewhat strain related, but "I" have often harvested the mature top buds and let the lower, less mature buds go for another week to two, to plump up and mature.


----------



## astra007 (Oct 3, 2006)

hick, so how come on my indicas, the bottom bud turns brownish first and travells up the plant?  and nevilles haze is an sativa?  or ambrosia haze?  i've seen 5 hazes grown and they all have thin leaves.  NL is a sativa too?  just askin.

duh, am i dense.  ya ya hazes are sativas, i fergot....so slap me.  the above are hybrids.........im loosing it.............  thin leaf = indica = duh.  sorry hick.  but fer the bottom NEW bud - ya can wait fer this to ripen.  to explain:  i see the whole plant bud up and then more bud is trying to grow out as the plant ages.  with ak-47 a new bud site will come out where an old 1 has been harvested.  so as the top and midle branches are full, the only place fer new bud is the bottom of the plant.  then ya harvest the tops and middle bud but some of the lower is old bud and new bud so ya wait fer the new stuff to ripen - this make sense?


----------



## Hick (Oct 3, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> hick, so how come on my indicas, the bottom bud turns brownish first and travells up the plant?  and nevilles haze is an sativa?  or ambrosia haze?  i've seen 5 hazes grown and they all have thin leaves.  NL is a sativa too?  just askin.
> 
> duh, am i dense.  ya ya hazes are sativas, i fergot....so slap me.  the above are hybrids.........im loosing it.............  thin leaf = indica = duh.  sorry hick.  but fer the bottom NEW bud - ya can wait fer this to ripen.  to explain:  i see the whole plant bud up and then more bud is trying to grow out as the plant ages.  with ak-47 a new bud site will come out where an old 1 has been harvested.  so as the top and midle branches are full, the only place fer new bud is the bottom of the plant.  then ya harvest the tops and middle bud but some of the lower is old bud and new bud so ya wait fer the new stuff to ripen - this make sense?


LOL...yup (Edited by Hick), nevilles is 85% sat, I believe.(from memory). And "NO", I don't think NL is considered a sativa. 
..on the ripening issue, It's been "my" experience, with some strains(and I haven't found this true to all) that the upper buds mature first. At the moment, my "Bubba" OD, has ceased showing any 'new pistilate growth' on the top colos', but the interior, lower buds are still exhibiting new growth. Not sure I have pics that show it well, but I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Hick (Oct 3, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> just had to throw the "strain master" thingy in there eh?   dont bother banning me  - im gone away from yer whatever.  i've had enough fer awhile.



Easy astra, I'm not going to 'ban' you. I find you entertaining. I'm not upset..?..Where did that come from?..

I only used the terminology of which you were boasting of being titled. They aren't "my" words.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 3, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> LOL...yup (Edited by Hick)And "NO", I don't think NL is considered a sativa.


 
I gotta back this one up....

*



Definition of "northern light"

Click to expand...

*


> Northern Lights is one of the most famous strains of Cannabis indica ever to have been bred. First developed in the 1970s in the Seattle, Washington area, and of uncertain origin beyond that, it has spawned a number of substrains. For many years these substrains and cross-strains dominated marijuana festivals such as the Cannabis Cup. Most are considered to be among the easiest strains to grow, being quite hardy and forgiving to the novice indoor grower. Northern Lights #5 in particular is renowned for this trait. The strains reputation as a compact, high-yield plant also makes it popular among marijuana traffickers.



http://www.smoke-nut.com/dictionary/northern-lights/

http://nirvana.nl/northern-light-p-53.html?osCsid=7646a1f4bffd17ed9cfabea83ee8b544

http://marijuanastrains.com/northernlightsmarijuana.html

http://www.buydutchseeds.com/product_info.php?ref=377&products_id=46&affiliate_banner_id=1

http://shop.grasscity.com/shop/grasscity/seedsss235.html

hmmmm everyone says indica.


----------



## David O'Brien (Oct 4, 2006)

Just a point of interest on the Northern Light subject.  

Northern Light #5 seems to be the most popular of the different Northern Light stains.  I was told by a reputable grower, on another site, that he had some of his Northern Light #1 tested for strength.  He informed me that he had his Northern Light #1 tested in a lab in Canada and it came back with a 30% THC content.  

I believe that 30% is the highest I have ever heard of in my years of growing.  Has anyone heard of a THC content higher than this Northern Lights #1?


----------



## KADE (Oct 4, 2006)

Pretty sure thas **... since g13 has alwasy been said the most.. at 24-26%

Tested or whatever. All the tests would need ot be done the same way. 
But to answer ur question.. no, i haven't heard of anything near 30%


----------



## skunk (Oct 5, 2006)

good answer kade.


----------



## justawannabe (Oct 5, 2006)

A while back, I had what I was told was a clone from the university plant G-13.  It came to me named Dumpster from Ohio and was a very sativa-ish plant that stretched like industrial hemp in flower, but produced nice tight sticky nugs all the way up the branch.  It was a very skunky variety too, as you could smell a tiny bud across the room.  The high was mind numbing and stimulating at the same time.  While I couldnt move, I could feel rush after rush wash over my face and forehead.   
At the time tho, I was growing in 30" of height with a 150 hps, and dumpster was just to stretchy for my space and had to be cut loose.  

The biggest down sides I saw with the stuff was the super stretchiness in flower, and the ceiling the high had.  1 gram, or 3 grams, the end buzz was the same, top up every 30 min even and it never went up.   The plateau it reached was nice, but always left me not quite there.


----------



## KADE (Oct 5, 2006)

WW is #2 at 22-24 isn't it?  G13... IF you do get the real thing... is SUPPOSED to be that... thas all I'm saying... if once of my friends told me they has 30% i'd slap their face =)


----------



## KADE (Oct 5, 2006)

G-13 is the codename for a strain of marijuana, supposedly a mutant variety cultivated by the American government during the 1960s. According to urban legend, the CIA, FBI, and other agencies procured the best strains of marijuana from breeders all over the world. At a secret installation in Mississippi, they bred many new hybrids. Putting these together, they created a strain that was more powerfully intoxicating than any of the original hybrids. This strain, G-13, was a primarily indica phenotype strain and provided a very potent smoke and a completely mellow high. Allegedly a single cutting of this potent strain was stolen by an employee at this government facility and released into the public domain.

G-13 is no longer available in seed form, the only pure G-13 available world wide (without hybridization) are clones from mother plants. One must know a grower in order to get pure G-13. G-13 is more commonly available in Canada than anywhere else.

However the Pukka Seed Company are suppying seeds under the G13 name. 

Other rumors say G-13 was developed by the University of Washington's cannabis testing facility for medical testing during the 1970s, but this, too, has not been verified.

In the early 90's characteristics of a mature, flowering G-13 plant include the top 2/3 of the plant being mostly white and unusually thicker than other sinsemilla plants. In the early 90's the name G-13 was said to have come from the number of generations it took to produce an almost perfect plant. Generation 13 was the generation in which few imperfections existed in the plant and THC content had reached a peak. Further generations were no longer needed since THC content was at its best for a sinsemilla plant.

The name G-13 is said to derive from the term Government Marijuana, the 13 used as M is the thirteenth letter of the alphabet.

Apocryphally, G-13 contains 28% THC by weight, about double the average percentage in most high-grade sinsemilla grown commercially. It has been claimed that some strains of marijuana grown in Amsterdam have met or surpassed this percentage, but accurate, verified results have not been produced. Some seed banks describe this strain as the highest THC content ever.


----------



## skunk (Oct 5, 2006)

people like to read about legends and as far as we all know none of it is true unless you were a undercover fbi agent that has been guarding the facility in miss. if there is 1 and or a retired scientist from there . so where we stand in todays seed market from every coffee shop ww is the lets say potentest marijuana sold in the market today. to me g13 is like bigfoot . is it for real or not . too many rumors , no facts.  i have good advice for everyone , smoke ww and youll forget about g13 and all other strains .


----------



## KADE (Oct 5, 2006)

unless it is g13 =)


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Oct 6, 2006)

Here...smoke this part.


----------



## Hick (Oct 6, 2006)

hee hee..Dang nice .."parts" GDG..


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 7, 2006)

The big buds is what you want to smoke.....


----------



## Old Toby (Oct 11, 2006)

David O'Brien said:
			
		

> Just a point of interest on the Northern Light subject.
> 
> Northern Light #5 seems to be the most popular of the different Northern Light stains.  I was told by a reputable grower, on another site, that he had some of his Northern Light #1 tested for strength.  He informed me that he had his Northern Light #1 tested in a lab in Canada and it came back with a 30% THC content.
> 
> I believe that 30% is the highest I have ever heard of in my years of growing.  Has anyone heard of a THC content higher than this Northern Lights #1?


I'm growing 4 feminised N.L.'s (which by the way all turned out to be girls!) and they have been through some brutal punishment at the elements over the past few months what with falling over, half melted in the sun and also budrot and they are so very resiliant, all i need to do now is to test the THC content for myself,has anybody smoked N.L.'s before and what did they think?


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Oct 11, 2006)

The NL strain I had was excellent smoke!  It was extremely potent, a nice strong taste and produced a great yeild.  I found the buzz to be very debilitating and great for before bed smoke.  If I smoked one of these during the day nothing was getting accomplished.

TGT


----------

